# Some common problems and solutions in car refinishing



## bsp123 (6 mo ago)

During car repairs, different problems and defects can arise on the painted surface, forcing shop professionals to repeat the process from the start, resulting in a loss of time and materials. One of the most common defects in *car refinishing* is pitted metal problem before the paint, and the other is the *orange peel* of the paint.


  






If you notice tiny dents on some metal surfaces like fenders, go to an auto body store. Metal pits are not only visually unattractive, but also continue to corrode which further weakens the metal. In particular, paint should not be painted on corroded metal, because in a sealed environment, small rust spots can further erode the metal, rendering the surface paint ineffective. Repairing dented metal requires some products specifically designed to work with the metal and inhibit rust. They tend to be chemicals and can be dangerous, so have protective equipment ready when sanding and applying chemicals or paint to metal.
Usually you need to choose 80 gritwaterproof paper abrasive paper to start work, carefully sand the surface, remove some metal, of course you can use a sander to improve your work efficiency. Use a wire brush to remove rust stains from the metal after picking up the resulting sand and dust with a rag. Then use a putty knife to spread the mixed filler over the recessed metal so that the façade of the pit is level with the rest of the metal. When you can't scrape off the excess filler, you can use coarse grit sandpaper or  sanding disc padfor sanding, and then choose finer grit one sanding and polishing, such as P400, P600 to get a smooth surface. You can buy all these sandpapers or sanding discs at BINIC in one stop.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Very informative. One-stop-shopping, you say?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

good stuff 
wire wheel is very effective in removing body filler also and not as invasive to the metal


----------

